# Habanos in TJ, Mexico



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I live in San Diego and want to take a trip to Tijuana or maybe even Rosarito to pick up some cubans. I know that one can be easily ripped off/taken to the cleaners/scammed, etc. in the pursuit of "legit" cigars south of the US boarder. To be honest, I have never had a cuban cigar before and would like to try some to see what all the hype is about. Any info about retailers, prices to expect, and brand info would be greatly appreciated. I'm new to the home of the LLG's so hello all.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

First of all, Welcome! Second of all, Don't buy ANY cubans anywhere except at the La Casa Del Habanos shop in TJ. ALL the rest are fakes and unless you really know what you are doing, you WILL be taken. There are one or two other shops but so many fakes go through that I wouldn't adise you to buy. Even in the LCDH there are known to have been a few fakes and that's govt run. Be ready to pay for them as they aren't cheap but this is the only place where you will have a chance of trying a real Cuban cigar. It's off of Revolution Ave in Downtown TJ. Don't bother with Rosarito for cubans cause they will all be fakes. You will see an unusual variety of never before produced sizes and shapes of cubans...all fake. DO eat lobster though if you are going to Rosarito on the way! Highly recommended!  Hope that helps!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

.........if your lucky, you can talk a silverback or two that know the area and cigars into meeting up for a TJ herf........ 

Filly speaks the truth about fakes there. It would be cheaper to order from one of the trusted vendors that help support CS.

Just my $.02

OPT


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Not a bad idea....Pick up some cubans in TJ then get some lobster in Puerto Nuevo. A little surf and herf trip could be in the works! Thanks for the info guys. Anyone know how good tequila complements a cigar???


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

SilvrBck said:


> *Anyone know how good tequila complements a cigar??? *


"Sr Cigar, tu eres maravilloso."

Sorry. I couldn't resist, and yes, I know the diff between complements and compliments.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Walked, on all fours, into that one!


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

What Filly and Poker said........When you go to La Casa del Habanos (formerly La Casa del Tabacos) ask for David and tell him you know the guys in LA and they will take really good care of you.
Gordon


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Cashcow-

Any names I should drop???

SB


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

If you want to, mention you are a friend of mine


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Just want to add here that I've recently returned from a road trip to the LCDH in Tijuana. I posted a string about it here 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=46598#post46598

What filly & cashcow said above rings true,I know that Cashcow is o longer with us, but i believe that his spirit will always be here] and I just wanted to add some of my $.02 .


----------



## ff6849 (Jul 23, 2004)

I recently went to TJ and being a very novice Cigar smoker, I bought a couple of Cohibas that I thought were true Cubans, I see now that I was wrong. I will know better next time. But to be honest I enjoyed the Cigar very much, and I didn’t pay too much for them. What brand or brands are these imitations? I would mind trying them again. I think I will be visiting La Casa Del Habanos next time though.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to Club Stogie.



> What brand or brands are these imitations?


It is my understanding that pretty much every Cuban cigar brand is imitated. Escpecially the more popular ones, like Cohiba, Partagas, Montecristo, Bolivar, HdM, RyJ, Punch, Vegas Robaina. And probably more.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

ff6849 said:


> I recently went to TJ and being a very novice Cigar smoker, I bought a couple of Cohibas that I thought were true Cubans, I see now that I was wrong. I will know better next time. But to be honest I enjoyed the Cigar very much, and I didn't pay too much for them. What brand or brands are these imitations? I would mind trying them again. I think I will be visiting La Casa Del Habanos next time though.


There are even fauxhibas made in Cuba! They're everywhere! Every brand, every shape. Sometimes the counterfeiters make up new shapes just to keep us intrigued by the novelty.  There is much money to be made on slapping a Habanos sticker on any cigar. Be wary. When you walk into TJ, you see 1) pharmacias and 2) Cohiba signs on every shop. There is one place and one place only that has the real deal and that is the LCDH. The demad is so high for real cuban cigars that they will cost a lot more than the fakie you purchased. The difference in quality will be amazing.

SB


----------



## Cigaraholic (Feb 26, 2004)

If anyone wants to herf in TJ let me know. I am 7 miles from the border and go to the LCDH all the time. :z


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Cigaraholic said:


> If anyone wants to herf in TJ let me know. I am 7 miles from the border and go to the LCDH all the time.


Will keep you in mind.


----------

